# Recent Turnings



## gketell (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All,

It's been a LONG time since I've posted anything.  Then again, I've only turned a few things since last Christmas.  My muse only very recently returned from her vacation....

Here are my latest two turnings: 
First is a micro-vase I turned to play with colors for the first time.  Random dyes and pigments (yellow, blue, green, purple, black) and finished with CA and buffed out to 0000 steel wool.






Then comes a "small" platter made from some scrap Honduran Rosewood Burl.  No finish at this point, just buffed out with 0000 steel wool:















For size comparison....


----------



## gketell (Jan 6, 2013)

*Chamise Ring Keeper*

Then I had a Chamise root that looked uglier than this:





That I turned to make a ring keeper for my wife:

















So for all you new turners: remember, the uglier the wood the prettier the turning!


----------



## gketell (Jan 6, 2013)

*Lastly, 2012 Christmas Ornaments*

These are a few of the ornaments I made this Christmas:





Black and White Ebony with African Blackwood handle and Swarovski crystals.





Amboyna Burl with African Blackwood handle and Swarovski crystals.





Purpleheart "heart" inside out ornament with curly Koa finial.





Another Amboyna Burl with African Blackwood handle and Swarovski crystals.





Birdseye Maple with Curly random pen blank as the handle.  

All finished with Deft rattle-can gloss lacquer.

Sorry for the fuzzy pictures.  I was swamped so my 14 year old took them.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful work, as always, Greg! Glad to see you back!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## holmqer (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice variety of pretty turnings. I really like the mini-hollow form.


----------



## gketell (Jan 6, 2013)

holmqer said:


> Nice variety of pretty turnings. I really like the mini-hollow form.



If you like mini-turnings....  Here is another one I did quite a while ago...











And for scale....





It was made from the end of a Honduran Rosewood pen blank.  No finish.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 7, 2013)

You are making a lot of shavings.  i really like the bells.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful wood and colors.  Man that was a surprise when you showed the scale !!  I like 'em.


----------



## avbill (Jan 7, 2013)

GReg did you receive the photo of  the bell from me


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice work! I saw the HRW platter and said to myself, "man! you could have made several pens with that piece!!" than I saw your finger!!!! lol hilarious. Looks great though.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow! great turning pieces, like the combination of colors on the micro vase. I am amazed with the small and delicate pieces of the ornaments and mini turnings. Great job!

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## Jeannius (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice work! I saw the platter and thought 'jammy chap' as it is spectacular wood. And then I too saw your thumb and found myself giggling at my own envy! :embarrassed:

Lovely little platter. :biggrin:


----------



## gketell (Jan 9, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for the nice comments!

And you are right: before I turned the platter it was oblong and I *might* have been able to get a jr-sized and slimline-sized blank out of it. But this seemed more fun, to me; I'm kinda burnt out on making pens. 

Gk


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 9, 2013)

gketell said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments!
> 
> And you are right: before I turned the platter it was oblong and I *might* have been able to get a jr-sized and slimline-sized blank out of it. But this seemed more fun, to me; I'm kinda burnt out on making pens.
> 
> Gk


 

I kinda go back and forth between making a few pens and small boxes / vases, as well, as I get burned out on one or the other.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nicely done, the platter grain is amazing!!


----------



## holmqer (Jan 13, 2013)

I love all the miniature turnings! It is something that I want to try, but never seem to get around to


----------

